# C'est passée inapercu



## LaJoub83 (8 Juin 2011)

Bonjour,

La nouveautés du multi-gesture sur iPad que l'on pensé abandonné est passé inaperçu sur MacG et pourtant en regardant le site Apple elle fait bien partie des nouveautés.

http://www.apple.com/ios/ios5/features.html#more


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (8 Juin 2011)

Ah oui tiens... C'est cool ça!:love:


----------



## LaJoub83 (8 Juin 2011)

Allez MacG un petit test svpppp


----------



## Komm (11 Juin 2011)

Quelqu'un sait où ça s'active? Car je les avais bien en 4.3 mais là je les ai plus en 5.0? Option pas encore dispo?


----------

